# Anyone else got a dribbler?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Our Gracie is just over six months, and could dribble for England - but only while she is eating. At other times there's no problem.

The vet says she may grow out of it ( :?: ) but excessive salivating can cause a bacterial infection of the lips and mouth. Poor little devil looks like a weasel up a drainpipe now, as the vet shaved her nose to reduce the possibility of infection. (_Not too much of a skin-nose fortunately_). 

She is also a very slow and messy eater. Everything is chewed very thoroughly and she never licks her nose or lips - you should see her after a bowl of yoghurt!!! :roll: 8O

Anyone else had the same experiences, and if so any suggestions - other than giving her lip-licking demonstrations?? 8O

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sorry. Thought it was a prostate topic.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thought you were referring to me after I take me teeth out !

Seriously, what the vet says is correct. The pup will develop between 6 and 18 months, and may well cure itself of the problem. When pups are weaned, they tend to be very messy eaters to start with - Ginny used to spray food and saliva round the kitchen floor, but now you can't see anything but a shiny dish.

In any case, who's going to lick her lips for her ? You may find your friends and acquaintances giving you strange looks...

Smick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dribbling*

Hi

Oscar was a dribbler, but only when he saw food. Once he was actually eating etc, he stopped his dribbling.

Russell


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

We've got two black labs,they're brothers, one of them drools even at the suggestion of food the other one doesn't drool at all, recently the drooler started to drool when there was no food on offer it just poured from him, we even had to wrap a towel around his jaw to soak it up, I'd read on some web site that this could be a symptom of serious digestive problems so off to the vet we went.
The vet said it could be due to a number of factors, dental problems which she discounted in his case, or that he just felt sick due to something horrible he'd eaten, which labs are notorious for, or some other digestive problem. She asked us to note when it happened, during or after a car ride, before or after a meal, or when he'd been running around etc. The funny thing is he hasn't drooled since the visit to the vet,
another £20 down the drain


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks folks.

*Smick* - She's grown a lot since you saw her, and is just at the "teenager" stage. Very naughty and into everything, but becoming a really nice dog. Doubt if she will ever be as obedient as your two though. 

*Russ and David* - Time will tell I guess. Gracie's vet bill was only £12, which surprised me as I was expecting twice that amount. :lol: I bet the drooler has had a toe up the backside for wasting your 20 quid!!!!

Cheers


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I bet the drooler has had a toe up the backside for wasting your 20 quid!!!!
> 
> Cheers


Picture of drooler after reading Dave's post.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lovely photo David.

You couldn't have posed him more perfectly.

Lovely dog too, and a lot less naughty than our little swine I'll bet. She fell in the pond *again *yesterday trying to catch the goldfish. :lol: :lol:

She then went straight to Mrs Zeb to be dried, and stretched out on the hearth about an inch away from the woodburning stove.

Too intelligent for her own good!! 8O :roll:


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave 
That ''lovely dog'' was really trying to hide after he'd come close to blowing the house up. I'd come home from shopping and he'd managed to pull a saucepan of food off the gas hob and in doing so had turned all the gas taps on, I've got a cold so I couldn't smell the gas I just heard the hissing. How long it had been on only he can tell, when my wife came home an hour later she could still smell the gas :evil: 

Perhaps your ''little swine'' can teach him to fish, much safer pastime.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Dribbler*

Read the heading and thought I know just how he feels and can empathise. Read Gracie and thought poor bloke putting up with that.
Got down to Vet and all was revealed, such a relief its only a pet.

steve


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Go to mothercare and buy one of those contraptions you put over the cooker knobs to ensure same thing does not happen again (happened to a friend of mine this week, her danes managed to set a tea towel on fire and nearly burnt her house down)...

Me thinks these youngsters of yours need more entertaining in your absence....more toys and distractions! to keep them out of mischief....

How can you tell a pup that water is not solid? you can't, my dane is three and he still cannot understand why water only comes half way up a duck.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Got a snorer and a trumper - don't want to join your club as well - it a nightmare! :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Tizzie had a bit of a drool today in the van, we are hoping she isn't going to be travel sick, thats all we need :roll: :roll: We took her to Southport and for a walk on the sand road next to the sand extraction plant, Tony let her off the lead for the first time, I was worried but needn't have been she behaved perfectly well and didn't go more than 6ft away from us I was well pleased with her   . she can also leave a treat till told "paid for", not bad for a 5 month old :wink: 

Anne


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

annetony said:


> Tizzie had a bit of a drool today in the van, we are hoping she isn't going to be travel sick, thats all we need :roll: :roll: We took her to Southport and for a walk on the sand road next to the sand extraction plant, Tony let her off the lead for the first time, I was worried but needn't have been she behaved perfectly well and didn't go more than 6ft away from us I was well pleased with her   . she can also leave a treat till told "paid for", not bad for a 5 month old :wink:
> 
> Anne


More credit the owners than the pup I think Anne, without wishing to deny little Tizzie any of the praise. :lol: :lol:

Most dogs can be trained to a good level of obedience, but it takes a lot of time, patience and kindness - as well as some appreciation of how a dog "thinks".

At just seven months Gracie will carry an object to Mrs Zeb, and I can send her without Mrs Zeb even calling her.

Not all that astounding when you realise how it's done. To begin with I keep repeating, "_Call the dog Sian_", while at the same time Sian calls "_Gracie come_" with some treats at the ready. After a while Sian doesn't need to call her - she goes as soon as I say "_Call the dog Sian_".


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

They are clever little things aren't they Zeb, and so adorable, Tizzie is fast asleep tired out with all the sea air, our old dog Rusty could add up :lol: Tony would say whats 2 add 2 and Rusty would bark 4 times, no matter what additions you asked he would always get the correct answer, Tonys brother couldn't get over how clever he was, what he didn't notice was the nod Tony gave Rusty when he got the correct answer, he then stopped the barking, 8) to this day he still thinks Rusty can count :lol: :lol: , but being deaf now he can't hear the cue :wink: 

Anne


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Anne

Not quite so adorable when they go fishing and fall in the pond YET AGAIN!

Unfortunately (?) Gracie isn't afraid of anything much, and it doesn't bother her one bit if she falls into the freezing cold water. She trots obedient to us to be dried, but I think that's mostly because she enjoys killing the towel. :lol: :lol:

Who'd have a pup - especially a grotty little terrier!! :roll: :roll:

This is the best place for her!! :roll: :wink:
(_At Glastonbury Abbey last week_)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWWW she is sooo cute------Tizzie is a bit of a wimp and wont walk through puddles, dont think she likes water much---well she is in for a shock-- she will be learning to swim as soon as the weather is warm enough :lol: :lol: :lol: , we had a King Charles years ago and he was the same, a couple of lessons from Tony and he loved the water after that :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Dribbler? DRIBBLER? Duke could redecorate a room in 30 seconds when he shakes his head after a slurp from his water bowl .

Steve and Ian


----------

